# Private Network services (IRC, bind, vhosts, ...)



## steve612 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hello,

I got a few questions. I am thinking to build something for just experimenting, but I am not sure if this can work so I need some help.

In my private LAN, I want to be able to setup a server in FreeBSD, with httpd, SQL, PHP. Also I need to build an IRC server using ircu also running some IRC services, eggdrops etc, and also other users from my network only connect to that server.

So I was thinking if I can setup IP aliases in 192.168.0.0/24 range, and use DNS server to give to my bots, so each one has different hostname (not sure if that is correct saying anyway), and also users from the LAN can have their own hostnames. Like when someone is connecting to the IRC server it doesn't show an IP for his host, but actually a vhost.

like having something like this:
192.168.0.1 -> server.local
192.168.0.2 -> irc.server.local
192.168.0.3 -> web.server.local
192.168.0.4 -> bot1.something.else
192.168.0.5 -> user1.having.fun
192.168.0.6 -> other.user.connected.from.client.pc

Hope I am clear, and thanks


----------



## diizzy (Mar 19, 2015)

You can configure vanity hostnames within the ircd so no reason to use multiple ips and since all services use different ports there's no point in multiple IPs.
//Danne


----------



## steve612 (Mar 20, 2015)

The reason I want to use multiple IPs is to set a limit for connections from one single IP to 3 connections for example. Basically I want to emulate a real IRC server. Shell providers provide you different vhosts for you eggdrop for example. And each of the vhosts has a different IP address. So is that possible? And how? thanks!


----------

